# IBS D with weight loss



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

I have been active on this forum since few months, going through different stories.
What hurts me the most is that IBS isnt considered as a disease and patients are not even taken seriously. Some say Its all in your head WHAT BULL SHIT!

Anyways, I am 26, have always been into workout, supplements and always ate healthy. 
It was in Nov,16 that I first noticed some change in my bowel habits and in July, 17 I had watery diarrhea after a boozy Saturday night.
After going through all kinds of tests (colonoscopy, Endoscopy, capsule endoscopy etc) I was diagnosed with post infective IBS.
In Dec 17, I had some symptoms of arthritis in my right ankle (pretty much manageable).
From then till now, I have gone through different kind of treatments - conventional medicines, homeopathy, ayurveda but nothing really helped.
Moreover, I have lost 13 KG in last 11 months and it really freaks me out, its so so hard to accept this change.

Since I was always against taking medicines to control my symptoms, I never took any medicine for a long time and was always looking for a permanent solution through homeopathy and Ayurveda.
Now I dont think I have any other option but to take some drug and control my symptoms...
Here is where I need your suggestion, will I be able to gain back my lost weight after symptomatic control, will my intestines start absorbing the nutrients, is there anyone else facing the same challenge...

I really need my weight back! SUGGESTIONS PLEASE ☺


----------



## ranganoon (Oct 7, 2017)

Please go to kerala ayurveda, they might help you. Type arya vaidya sala in google, and then you can see if you can join their hospital for a month, there are some hospitals in kerala where they will not charge you until you fix your diarrhea problem.

All the best and wish you quick recovery and health.


----------



## IBSsufferingTypeD (Mar 7, 2018)

Two medicines : Amitriptyline and a course of 14 days of rifaximin . Use these and you will feel a huge relief concerning your symptoms and you will start gaining weight .


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

Thanks Ranganoon, however have you ever seen anyone recovering from such illness through Ayurveda.
All I have heard is that Ayurveda can cure ibs but havent met anyone who confirms that.
I am currently on ayurvedic medicine from last 15-20 days but havent seen any noticeable difference.
My Ayurvedic practionear gave me both Ayurvedic and covenctiinal medicines.


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

IBSsufferingTypeD thanks...
Ill keep antidepressants as my last option.

Took rifagut a few months back, it aggravated my diarrhea.


----------



## Multez (Feb 8, 2018)

Very simiar to my sypmtoms. I also lost 11-12 kg's since January. I have gone through colonoscopy, ct scan, ultrasound, blood and stool tests; all which came negative and I was diagnosed with IBS. I went to a different doctor and she requested for an MRI scan and endoscopy to rule out celiac disease. After endoscopy, I know now that I don't have celiac disease. Yesterday, I had MRI scan and the results suggest that I may have crohn's disease, there's signs of inflamation at my small intestine. My doctor said since nothing was found at colonoscopy, she cannot be sure that I have chron's at the moment. So she requested another colonoscopy at the end of the year. Just the prep for colonoscopy and MRI scan made me loose at least 3-4 kg's. After all these tests, doctors still cannot talk 100%, and I'm very frustrated.

If you haven't done yet, I would suggest to make tests to rule out crohn's disease. Did they reach to your small intestine during colonoscopy? Weight loose and arthritis are also symptoms of crohn's disease.


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

Buddy each and every test has been done including capsule endoscopy but nothing came out.
Diagnosed as IBS at AIIMS...

Have no idea what to do, Bdw how are you coping up with your weight loss, anything helped?


----------



## Multez (Feb 8, 2018)

Not really... Trying to eat as much as possible, by which I have managed to keep at the same weight for two months. But due to MRI scan prep, I had to empty my bowels, which resulted in more weight loss. Also after the test yesterday, I have lost my appetite due to mild nausea, and could not eat much. Hoping it will go away soon... I cannot afford to loose any more weight. I am 35 years old and 59 kg... Before all of these, I was 71.


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

Same as mine, from 73 to 60, I am 27...


----------



## ranganoon (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi TarunSareen, How are you, did you regained your weight back, have you been to Kerala Ayurveda that i suggested in other thread, hoping you to quickly regain your health and weight.

I am currently using Indukantham Kwatham, Dhanwanthari Gulika, Mustarishtam, all my tests were negative except fecal fat test where there is some fat molecules.

But other than that, I am going 1-2 times daily in the morning where the stool formation is sometimes regular and sometimes little loose, and if i dont sleep well, then the next day i will go 3-4 times, the only thing i felt is if my body excessive heat then I am going more bowel movements with loose stool.

And also I am using Manasamitra vatakam which cures the sleeplessness and relaxes your mind.

Thanks.


----------



## BrettJeffers (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm going through the same thing, have you guys had any pancreas or gallbladder function tests? Have you had a stool test for LOW FECAL ELASTASE?

I've had two stool samples that came back low for fecal elastase which can possibly mean pancreas is not producing enough enzymes to break down your food hence why it just moves through you and you have weight loss, do you ever have floating bowel movements?

I'm seeing a pancreas specialist in two weeks and going to ask for gallbladder function test.


----------



## jeffinnh (Jun 15, 2018)

Amitriptyline is used for IBS-D at ~10mg daily. At that dose it's not considered a tricyclic antidepressant, but apparently studies support it's helpful role in managing IBS-D. (According to my Dr.)

Xifaxan (Rifaximin) is usually only indicated if you have a positive breath test for SIBO.

Have you tried any elimination diets? Do any of the low-FODMAP or SCD or Paleo or Candida diets seem to help your symptoms?

I was struggling with weight loss and lots of other symptoms and had to go virtually no-carb for almost 3 weeks with support from an ND to finally get things to quiet down. Still limiting carbs and seeing things start to stabilize.

In addition to the physical, it's also really important to manage the stress and anxiety. Have to do both. It's not all in your head, but your guts and head are deeply connected (via serotonin and other things).


----------



## BrettJeffers (Apr 18, 2018)

Do you have any good suggestions for a low carb diet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffinnh (Jun 15, 2018)

BrettJeffers said:


> Do you have any good suggestions for a low carb diet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get a book and try some kind of specific diet. I made up my own via a semi-painful process of elimination. It didn't completely stop the weight loss, but it was workable for a short period of time. I'm consulting with a nutritionist shortly on my own specifics.

Here's the basics of what I was using for a diet for various meals/snacks, noting that brands may be US centric:

0. Homemade chicken broth with cooked carrots.
1. Some people have success with Bone Broths. https://www.growandbehold.com/chicken-bone-broth/ -> Is the most basic prepared broth I could find. There's also Kettle & Fire. <a>(https://www.kettleandfire.com/)</a>

2. Chicken Breasts and/or Thighs, Grilled, Plain for Lunch/Dinner
3. low-FODMAP BBQ sauce in very small quantities, just to make the chicken less bland: https://www.fodyfoods.com/collections/all/products/bbq-sauce (not low carb, but low fodmap)
4. Egg Whites and/or whole eggs. Fried in a small amount of butter. Could also do hard boiled. I add a little salt or salt & pepper. A staple for breakfast.
5. Strawberries for snacks and/or sanity. They are a very low carb fruit. And OK on the Candidia, SCD and low-FODMAP diets.
6. Blueberries (limit quantities)
7. Almonds ... Great snack. Low carb and low yeast. OK on the Candida, SCD and low-FODMAP diets.
8. Beef... Steak... Brisket, Ribeyes, Fillet, whatever I could get. Also burgers. No bun. Given you are in AU, you could try Kangaroo steaks. Those are harder to find in the US.
9. Baby Spinach w/ home made dressing
10. Home made dressing: EVOO, Vinegar (Red Wine mixed w/ Apple Cider Vinegar), Salt and Pepper. Technically the red wine vinegar could be higher in carbs, but it didn't seem to matter to my guts.
11. Carrots
12. Zucchini

13. Prosciutto -> This stuff is very satisfying.
14. Small amounts of Hellmann's Mayo
15. Fish: Various kinds. Usually baked with lemon and evoo and a bit of salt. Could also grill or broil it.

16. Lemon

17. Turkey Breast (deli)
18. Later on (after a couple weeks) I've been able to add some white bread slices, rice (couple of kinds), low FODMAP almond-coconut bars (https://www.fodyfoods.com/collections/snacks-1/products/low-fodmap-almond-coconut)

You need to watch the cholesterol. This is kind of high fat. I also have no idea if it's nutritionally complete. I was trying to add in one-a-day vitamins just to make sure. With mixed results. Some folks can't tolerate the vitamins depending on what's going on in the guts. I'm not sure yet in my own case.

Supposedly folks can also do hard cheeses (i.e. cheddars, which are often lactose free). Remember lactose is a sugar (carb) of sorts.

Since you are Australia based... depending on where you are, the folks at Monash Univ. might be helpful. (https://www.monash.edu/medicine/ccs/gastroenterology/fodmap)


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

Hi Ranganoon, I wasnt able to go to Kerala Ayurveda because I stay in Delhi. Though I found out that they have few branches here as well, however I wasnt sure of the quality theyll deliver.
Anyways, I tried a lot of things in past few months (since I left my job and came back home), from AIIMS to Ayurveda to another Gastroentrologist without any success.
My GI was suspecting it to be tropical sprue and put me on a course of Tetracyclic antibiotics, its been almost 10 days and I havent seen any improvement, Ill be seeing him again in a few days however I know that it wont work (since its already been ten days)

Also consulted one desi doctor (yoga and Ayurvedic) who checked my naval and told me that it isnt in its correct position. Ill be visiting him after I am done with my antibiotics.

Long cut short, this is a strange medical condition where everything failed and it has no pathology.
IBS isnt the right term, its more of cronic small bowel Diarrhea with malabsorption.
Dont know how Long will this journey be...PEACE


----------



## beatingIBS (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi

Regarding the tropical sprue, did you travel to any country in south east asia and or equator? if not then I would think this is very unlikely.

Now I know you did all the tests required to see the intestine but if you're still losing weight...

I have some ideas but without any tests showing this it will be difficult:.

First idea: Could it be that you have some sort of dysbiosis? Do you still have your appendix? I know it may be a stretch but from what I see above no one either tried to put you on probiotics and/or did a comprehensive stool testing of your intestinal flora. This could reveal some loop holes.

Second idea*(and most critical to rule out*): Maybe you have Whipple's disease as it can cause the symptoms you have.

Please ask your doctor about this. This is very difficult to test and diagnose, but it's very important to get treated as this is potentially deadly in the long run. If this is the case you'll need to have medication for 1 yr minimum. However if all the tests you did came out normal and the you're not losing more weight at this moment in time, then you probably you won't have this. However if not, this could be a strong candidate.

Please let us know your feedback so that we can give you some input.


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

Hi beatingIBS, thank you for responding, I did travel to south east Asia, in fact I work in Singapore and Malaysia.
However, tetracycline (antibiotic for tropical sprue) wasnt well tolerated by me.
As for Whipple disease, I believe its diagnosis is made from deodinnal biopsy, my deodinal biopsy test was negative too.
Whether I am not losing more weight or not : from last 2-3 months my weight is 59-61.5, my original weight was 74

I really have no clue what to do and whether or not to see another doctor.
My diagnosis was made at AIIMS and they are the best in India.


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

As for the appendix, yes I still have it and none of the doctor mentioned anything about it. I believe anything wrong with it must have got captured in my CT enterigravpy.however it all came normal.

Yes a comprehensive stoll tests to check in intestinal flora wasnt done. One of my doctor did advices me to stay on VSL3 but I dropped the idea because it wasnt taken seriously by AIIMS plus I didnt saw any great reviews about pro biotics.
Weather they are useful or not is still debatable.


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

Avoid typos


----------



## beatingIBS (Jul 22, 2018)

hmm. Well if it's not Whipple's it's good news.









This brings us to our first idea.

So I asked about the appendix for one reason. As you may know the appendix is where the original microbiota that one gets in the uterus is kept by one's body.

So if you have a severe case of dysbiosis, in theory your intestine can be repopulated even if it takes a very long time by the body using these initial bacteria as originals. These bacteria with the right meals can start to slowly reproduce and repopulating the intestine.

Probiotics are a way to start regulating your gut flora and helping it(most of the times probiotics also have prebiotics).

There are papers which show that the action of probiotics is good for IBS sufferers. (of course if you expect one day to take it and the next day feeling 100% better then it's not happening). At the same time it also depends on the strains one is taking. Again there are papers which show what strains probably are best.

Finally Can you tell me what are your current symptoms as of this moment?

PS: You did capsule endoscopy can you tell me what was the exact result? THey said everything was normal or is normal with some mild inflamation or...? because there are lots of "normal" cases all different from each other.


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

Thanks again for responding.
My current symptoms are as below :
-Bowel movement as soon as I wake up, urge to go.
-Soft stools with no shape in large quantity.
-Another bowel movement generally 20-30 mins after breakfast.
- 2 to 4 bowel movements in the morning (till evening sometimes)
- weight loss of 14 KG in last 14 months.

My capsule endoscopy was all clear, no inflammation, even fecial calproctectin and CRP was negative.
Just that there was a non specific ulcer they found in my illium during the colonoscopy, however the biopsy was normal.

Another thing that I would want to mention is that everytime I take any medicine, be it conventional, ayurvedic or homeopathy my condition gets worse (more bowel movement)

Any particular probiotic you want to suggest?


----------



## beatingIBS (Jul 22, 2018)

Ok based on what you told me(and I'm not a doctor) it's very likely(like 99,99%) it is IBS. Now that doesn't mean there isn't something wrong with you.

It only means it's not something wrong in regards to more troublesome diseases like IBD or even some kind of rare cancers or other types of illnesses.

So as you can see from your exam you have some inflammation in the ileum part of the intestine(even if it's non specific).

That's why you have joint pain(don't worry I also have it but it's practically gone now in my case). Do you by any chance also have some sort of eye pain?

Joint pain can be caused by some deficiency of B12 vitamin(it doesn't have to be severe) or you can also have it due some sort of deregulation of the nervous system and/or malabsorption of other minerals like magnesium. B12 vitamin is absorbed in the illeum so if this part of the intestine is not ok, then you'll suffer from malabsorption.

IBS is due to the muscular fibers that control your intestine behaving in an erratic way. Today most of the IBS sufferes have this due to some deregulation of the enteric nervous system whether it as caused by something psychological or infectious that affected the intestinal nervous system. That's why when people start taking antidepressants the symptoms start to fade and eventually disappear. However, the trick here is that most people when starting to take antidepressants slowly gain "resistance" and to achieve the same level of comfort may need to escalate the dosage and this is the danger(just like a drug).

There will be a time when you in fact may become dependant of the medication and effectively need to take it for "ever".

This was just a brief explanation that I'm giving you so that you understand what's going on with your body. Doctors usually don't explain anything(sometimes they don't know what I just told you), but fortunately in my case I had doctors who explained this to me and at the same time I also read some dozens of research papers about this condition to try and understand it further. The more you know the best prepared you are.

Now back to you. From what you tell me the number one most critical symptom is the number of times you need to go to the WC(at this time you don't have diarrhoea correct?).

So if i was you, first thing I would do would be to try to attack this by all sides possible. You won't be able to get better if you just do one or two things.

1- Take a probiotic. Since you don't have diarrhoea my recommendation would be to take one that has B. infantis, B. bifidus and L. Acidophilus. This will help in regulating your gut flora and giving signals to the immune system to reduce the inflammation of the ileum area and other parts of the intestine in general. It will also help your gut flora in both regenerating and rebalancing. These are the combination of strains that have scientific validity backing for 100% flora recovery after antibiotic use(other one is s. boulardii but since you don't have diarrhoea this one you don't need to take);

2-Next thing would be to ask your GI specialist if there is any medication available for you that helps to modulate intestinal motility(in my country I have one but it's very new and I'm not sure in your country there is one similar or not). This will help to reduce number of times you go to the WC. At the same time if you go less times you'll absorb more nutrients making you less prone to malabsorption;

3-I would consult an expert nutritionist in these kinds of chronic conditions. What I said above helps but ultimately it is what you eat that will dictate how well you'll recover. This expert can help you give you a food plan that will help you by making all the good choices of what you should eat based on your condition and medical history;

4-Most important. I cannot say your case is like this, *but not all IBS cases are permanent*. Specially if it's addressed early it can be reversed completely. Again this should be revaluated by the experts according to what they recommend and how you respond to their treatment plan. But don't expect overnight cures. These things can go from just a few months to almost a year or more. Try to be calm and go with the process;

5-Try to do some kind of relaxing exercise. This may help to decrease stress levels and helping reduce hyperactivity state of nervous system;

6-Finally if you do the above "plan" and you don't sense any significant improvements(after some months at least), then and only then you should talk to your doctor and ask for the antidepressant route. Again you'll need to take this for a while but if everything goes ok and the antidepressant manages to rebalance your enteric nervous system(combined with everything above if required) you should be cured. But again this is something that needs to be addressed case by case and it cannot be guaranteed 100% success. You should consult with your doctor and gather a second opinion if needed before you take the decision as there is the risk of you becoming dependant of the medication as I just stated above if taken for some time;

Anything else you might need feel free to ask and I'll give you more details if needed. Hope you can start your recovery.









PS: Do a vitamin D blood test. Afterwards tell us what was the value;


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

Appreciate your advice, beating IBS
A few things, along with the morning diarrhea symptoms that I mentioned above, sometimes I do have to go at night too. Plus the overall stool quantity is quite a lot.
You were asking whether I dont have diarrhea at times - So I have had these loose stools with no form every single day from last 14 months, at times there is mucus too (specially when I am on some kind of medicines).

Joint Pain : I had typical arthiritis symptoms (with a negative test) wherein my feet got swollen with extreme pain, however it settled down after a month.
Right now its just a very very very minor stiffness in my right foot.

Vitamin D and Vitamin B12 : I had this test done around 10 months back, my Vitamin D levels were Low (around 16) and vitamin B12 was normal.

For the probiotics, is it possible for you to suggest any brand that has all the straints you mentioned.
Also, would you recommend a food sensitivity test to be done?

Last but not the least, do you think that by stopping my diarrhea with anti depressants Ill be able to get back my lost weight.

Thank you once again for all your advice and suggestions.
Bdw, were you able to beat your IBS?


----------



## beatingIBS (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi again

So you have diarrhea? Ok then do the following. Take S. boulardii 250 mg 3 times a day for 1-2 weeks minimmum. See if that improves somewhat stool consistency. I would advise you to take for a full month. At the same time take once a day the strains I told you above. So L.acidophilus+ B.infantis + B. Bifidus(on the last post I had a small mistake regarding strains already corrected it). In terms of CFUs take something on the 25 billion range.

On the first days you'll feel a bit dizzy and maybe even experience a bit harsher side effects. But it's normal since these probiotics will be working and "this work" may imply some discomfort(basically mini die-off reactions) and at the same time they can be synergetic so the effect will be increased.

However if you feel it's too much you may discontinue taking S. boulardii earlier. The important is that consistently you start getting and feeling better.

After the month has elapsed just continue taking L.acidophilus+ B.infantis + B. Bifidus for a while(1-2 months more probably).

Eventually you'll stop taking this, but this timing should be discussed between you and your doctor(and nutritionist too if relevant). But I would say probably after 2 months you won't need to continue taking this as the maximum effect that one could have obtained from probiotics would have been reached. This will also depend on the state of your flora and how bad is the current imbalance. Regarding brands can you advise me where are you living right now?

I can try to find it for you, but basically in my country there is a product called *Gut 4 25MM* that have the strains I mentioned: L.acidophilus+ B.infantis + B. Bifidus. For S. boulardii just search *UL-250(ultralevur).*

Regarding B12 vitamin levels they were normal. Again can you quantify "normal"?

I know that on the lab interval, the value can be normal, but you can experience deficiency effects even though you're not in the deficiency zone that the lab considers as such. Unless your value is really really good(you'll tell me afterwards), I think you ought to do some supplementation at least for the short term(2-3 weeks) of B12 vitamin to ease some symptoms.

You can buy sublingual tablets so that you can bypass the intestine and absorb it straight in your tongue. This should give you some time until you speak to the nutritionist expert. And don't worry this vitamin doesn't have a toxicity upper limit so you can take as much as you like 

Regarding vitamin D there is not hard evidence between vitamin D and IBS but a good vitamin D can certainly help(regulates immune system function).

Ask your doctor for supplementation and try to expose yourself more to the sun specially now since your intestine is not functioning very well.

Regarding food sensitivity tests you can do it, I don't see no harm in there but don't expect too much out of that. But if it gives you some positive it can definitely help you on your recovery(by avoiding the problematic food).

Regarding the antidepressants, one of the usual side effects is in fact weight gain. On top of that if your intestine stars working better it will absorb better and therefore you should start to see weight gain. But this may also depend on the diet plan the nutritionist puts you on.

Finally I haven't beaten my IBS yet, but I feel 80/90% recovered in just 2 months give or take after I started a supervised diet along with the rest of the things I already told you(except the antidepressant).

I'm still in the process, but all the things I told you were things that I was advised to do and some I'm still doing them in order to try to recover to 100% and that make sense in doing.

Who told me these conditions can be reversed fully in some cases was my nutritionist. She says doctors usually don't say that, because they don't want to give false hope to people(and sometimes they may not know if it's reversible or not). But she says ofc it depends on each person's case.

Some people may recover fully and others only partially. Again this is something that needs an individual treatment/approach. What's good for you may not be good for me in terms of diet.

Well again hope I could help.


----------



## Salter (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi, I lost much weight as well after being diagnosed with IBS (severe one, I would say). I went from 72 to 60 kg. After three years of trying many things I managed to solve this by eating less food in general, but keeping the protein income high. Almost each day I take a protein bar (or some natural equivalent), eggs or high fat cheese. I weight 73-76 kg now. I started doing some exercise lately to get some muscles (I could not before because I did not have any spare material on me). It is possible to stay in shape even with IBS, but you have to be a lot more careful about what you eat and what is your daily routine. You will also have to spend a lot of time experimenting with the food and finding out what is the best day routine for you. Also try to take Imodium during the working days, it helps a lot to gain weight if you can stop the D for some time (actually I have 73 kg on monday and 76 kg on friday ).


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

Hi Salter, good to know that you regained it back.
IBS is a very broad term and covers everything that Doctors arent able to diagnose. I wont really catagerise my case as IBM as my symptoms never stoped. Its like this continuously, every day from last 14 months - plus the weight loss is freaking a lot.

Any anti diarrheal makes me feel more uncomfortable, so I am really not a big fan of it. Plus I also dont think that m goanna get any better by forcefully stopping something that my body wants to through out.


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

@BestingIBS I am from India but current working in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. You may please help me find the right brand as I couldnt find one online.
As for vitamin B12, Ill check my reports and will let you know.
Also, would you suggest me to take any gut mortality medicine, something like a antispasmodic?
Out of all I tried in the past, only ondesatron worked well for me. Personally I am not a very big fan of it coz I fell that I am obstructing the natural instinct of my body.
Please suggest.

Is there a possibility of getting more diarrhea (greater frequency) after taking Boulardii 250, I just want to set my expectation right. For how many days should I continue before dropping it (just in case)

May I also check if your Nutritionist give online consultation? Coz its really hard to find a good Nutritionist who can understand such a complicated condition.

Any particular diet that you wanna recommend? I have myself done a lot of changes in my diet but nothing helped.

Thank you once again, appreciate all your support.


----------



## beatingIBS (Jul 22, 2018)

Dear Tarun

Sorry for the late answer.

For the probiotics, if online you cannot find it, I would suggest going to a local pharmacy and asking for probiotics to help your gut flora. If you want you can copy the strains names and just ask them directly. They should have something that you can take and that will be closely associated with what I told you.

Regarding gut motility again I would talk to the GI expert and ask what are the options available. Again in this case we have a pharmaceutical option here that is very recent but I don't know if you have something similar in Malaysia. Ask your doctor for something that contains Phloroglucinol(80 mg) + Simeticone (133 mg). These are the main active substances of the gut motility medication I take.

I guess he'll prescribe you this for at least 3 months and see how you react.

Regarding Bouillardi 250 mg there's practically no risk. It's pretty safe and it's the most extensively studied probiotic in the market. Take it. The possible side effects I already mentioned it before.

My nutritionist provides online feedback and support, but I don't think she gives online consultation specially to someone she has never seen in person before. On top of that she's somewhat busy so taking into consideration the time difference, I think it'll be quite impossible. But again I'm sure you have someone in Malaysia.

When going to your GI specialist, ask him to refer you to an expert nutritionist. If he doesn't do it/you cannot find it, I think maybe your best bet would be to consult a functional medicine clinic/practitioner. There they'll probably refer you to a nutritionist consult to devise the plan of attack.

Regarding diet I have a post here in the forum regarding my own treatment procedure. When I have the results of the endoscopic capsule exam I did, I'll try to post the detailed plan. But again please bear in mind this is something that was designed specifically for me. What works for me may not work for others and vice-versa. This must be done in an individualized fashion and taking into consideration each person's own medical history and condition. I think for this there isn't any 1 fit formula for all. Your symptoms may be similar to someone else's and at the same time have different root causes. But don't worry I'll post it soon enough.


----------

